# After Driving all Night



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I made it! 12 hours straight through. Haven't unpacked yet & haven't had any sleep! I'm staying in Surf Side. Speak to you guys later........Ron


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

whew...thats a long time...get some rest and the fish,fish,fish:fishing:


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

Hope you guys have a great trip. Save a few fish for me. 11 days till my trip!!!


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Where is the report?
Or are you old guys still sleeping (j/k)
Must be on the beach.
O one more thing?
what fly's did you bring me 

Let me know if your up for a road trip
to Pawleys?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Glad ya made it...most I've done is 10 hours straight and it sucks. Let us know how the fishing is.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Didn't do much of anything today fishing wise. I did get a chance to stop into the Garden City Bait & Tackle. Picked up some fresh Mullet & some Salted Shrimp.
I'm beat after the drive just grabbed a bite to eat & going to make it an early night. Can someone tell me what street is the Surf Side Pier on? I'm located at 17 & 544 Ocean Lakes. I'm probably going to get up early & hit the suds down by me.
I do need to get a few thing's done.Do a little food shopping Milk,Bread ETC.
So I'm off to Wal-Mart now & See y'll later..................Ron


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

http://surfsidepier.com/ says 
11 South Ocean Blvd
Surfside Beach, South Carolina 29575

843-238-0121


----------



## Fins&butt4me (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow you need to get your priorities straight,, sleep and food before fishing sad!!!


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I do have to admit that when we get down there this Saturday, I too will be running out to pick up a couple things before fishing... A fishing cart and some good mono shock leader


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Eddy Gurge said:


> I do have to admit that when we get down there this Saturday, I too will be running out to pick up a couple things before fishing... A fishing cart and some good mono shock leader


jUST GOT BACK FROM " Walley World" ( Wal-Mart ) & They had a good supply of it & cheap to!


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> jUST GOT BACK FROM " Walley World" ( Wal-Mart ) & They had a good supply of it & cheap to!


It is a fisherman's paradise down there isn't it? Wally, Bass Pro, tons of other bait and tackle shops. I love it!


----------



## gcfisherman (Oct 21, 2008)

Down at the end of Ocean lakes right before you get to the Holiday Inn is a good place to catch some fish. Had lots of luck on the trout being good there.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Eddy Gurge said:


> It is a fisherman's paradise down there isn't it? Wally, Bass Pro, tons of other bait and tackle shops. I love it!


I have so much Stuff that when Bass Pro is out of stock of something,They call me to see if the cab borrow it from me! LOL


----------



## Bluefish108 (Sep 29, 2009)

Eddy Gurge said:


> I do have to admit that when we get down there this Saturday, I too will be running out to pick up a couple things before fishing... A fishing cart and some good mono shock leader



You said it buddy!

It would be very nice of some of the people getting there before us to filled us in on a little fish report from the surf.............hint hint........flytyinguy


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

flyguy,

if you turn left out of OL onto 17 business, go through 1 light and turn left again at the next light onto surfside drive, the pier is at the end of that road. 

basically, when you leave OL, you can just head toward the ocean and then south on ocean blvd. cant miss it. about 2 miles down from OL. ( it'll be on your left  )


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Tks Guy's.:fishing: Fished the Suds today. Didn't get up as early as I planned but fished from around 9-1 PM Got 2 little Sharks. I thought they were Sand harks until I saw the teeth! Caught them on a Mullet rig. The ones with the float & the wire you run through the mullet. I did get 3 Sanish Makeral on a Blue & silver 1/2 oz Kast Master. The Sharks were about 14-16" long & the Macks were about 18-20. No Blues but load's of Mullet in the water.


----------



## Bluefish108 (Sep 29, 2009)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> Tks Guy's.:fishing: Fished the Suds today. Didn't get up as early as I planned but fished from around 9-1 PM Got 2 little Sharks. I thought they were Sand harks until I saw the teeth! Caught them on a Mullet rig. The ones with the float & the wire you run through the mullet. I did get 3 Sanish Makeral on a Blue & silver 1/2 oz Kast Master. The Sharks were about 14-16" long & the Macks were about 18-20. No Blues but load's of Mullet in the water.


Wow, kinda shocked you didnt get any blues. That is what I will be targeting starting saturday so I hope they will be around....and keep us updated please!

Thanks for the report BTW


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

sounds like your eating spanish tonight. good for you. keep fishing and reporting..


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

kooler said:


> sounds like your eating spanish tonight. good for you. keep fishing and reporting..


I through them Back! Some guy was yelling at me. "What You Doing"? LOL


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

threw them back?!?!?


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

oh, and, you get those spanish on live bait or artificial?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

c0ch3s3 said:


> oh, and, you get those spanish on live bait or artificial?


Blue & Silver Kast Masters ( Tins )


----------



## bobbym (Apr 12, 2009)

Glad you made it safely. I will be doing the same drive from putnam County thursday night ...Bob


----------

